# Centrale De Schneider, France - December 2015



## mockney reject (Dec 22, 2015)

_The History_

Havnt really got any history on this place other than it shut in 2013, but is still being "worked" on

_The Explore_

Again part of mine, @slayaaaa & @MrStewie’s Euro trip we headed towards this after hitting up H15. Massive thanks to @JST for pointing us in the right direction and for the chance for us to have the Oh My Fucking God moment as we walked in. 

The place is surrounded by various conveyors for moving the coal, these were of interest to me as I use to design conveyors for a living. Although once inside the building the sheer awesomeness blew us away.
Everything from the Turbines to the control panels and finally the control room blew us away.

While I was taking pics of the conveyors on the way out @slayaaaa decided to sod off and climb the tower there, await his pics…..

As always enjoy the pics


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 22, 2015)

An amazing place,the temptation to press a button in that control room must have been hard to resist


----------



## smiler (Dec 22, 2015)

That is Good, I enjoyed it, Many Thanks


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 22, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> An amazing place,the temptation to press a button in that control room must have been hard to resist



ermm yeah about that....


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2015)

Now that's my kind of place! Great photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow....that's mint.


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 22, 2015)

i want that control centre in my garage


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 22, 2015)

Great report that control panel looks like its out of a 70s film. very good thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Dec 22, 2015)

Top notch work there indeedy.....


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow! what a incredible site,the control panel is mind boggling.Thanks for showing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 24, 2015)

Superb photographs. The control panel reminds me of an episode in Thunderbirds.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2015)

That control room!! Awesome post, and fantastic photography!


----------

